# Entering Germany through German minor



## Chikondi (Apr 11, 2021)

Good day, 
My daughter of 5 months age is a German national and i would like to enter Germany with her. However, me and her father are no longer together. I would like to enter Germany but i see that my only option is through family reunification. That would mean that he would need to support me and sign for my residence permit which i refuse. Can anyone advice me as to how i enter Germany? Included is there is a travek ban against my country. I would like to enter with a job seekers visa but they will not issue it. What are my options


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Chikondi said:


> Good day,
> My daughter of 5 months age is a German national and i would like to enter Germany with her. However, me and her father are no longer together. I would like to enter Germany but i see that my only option is through family reunification. That would mean that he would need to support me and sign for my residence permit which i refuse. Can anyone advice me as to how i enter Germany? Included is there is a travek ban against my country. I would like to enter with a job seekers visa but they will not issue it. What are my options


Do you have sole responsibility and official papers to show it?


----------



## Chikondi (Apr 11, 2021)

ALKB said:


> Do you have sole responsibility and official papers to show it?


Yes I do. I have complete full custody


----------



## Chikondi (Apr 11, 2021)

ALKB said:


> Do you have sole responsibility and official papers to show it?


I am not in the UK or intending to go there. I am trying to get to Germany so that my child has better opportunities.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Chikondi said:


> I am not in the UK or intending to go there. I am trying to get to Germany so that my child has better opportunities.


I understand that. I didn't mention the UK?


----------



## Chikondi (Apr 11, 2021)

ALKB said:


> I understand that. I didn't mention the UK?


Sorry I was replying to something else. Do you know what my options are to enter the country?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Chikondi said:


> Sorry I was replying to something else. Do you know what my options are to enter the country?


If you have sole responsibility, you wouldn't need the (German?) father for a visa application.

Contact your nearest German Embassy or consulate. We had an Australian Forum member who moved at the same time as his child, so the child doesn't appear to have to be resident in Germany first.



https://southafrica.diplo.de/sa-en/sa-consular/sa-familyreunification/2296458


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Chikondi said:


> Sorry I was replying to something else. Do you know what my options are to enter the country?


For the moment, I don't believe any EU countries are processing long-stay visas for those coming from outside the EU. While your daughter has German nationality, it could be difficult to establish her right of returning "home" to Germany unless her father or his family is somehow involved in the process. But as ALKB has said, your best option at this point would be to contact the German Embassy or Consulate where you are to see what they can tell you about when travel restrictions may be lifted or visa processing might resume.


----------



## Chikondi (Apr 11, 2021)

However would I need to prove where I will stay etc?


Bevdeforges said:


> For the moment, I don't believe any EU countries are processing long-stay visas for those coming from outside the EU. While your daughter has German nationality, it could be difficult to establish her right of returning "home" to Germany unless her father or his family is somehow involved in the process. But as ALKB has said, your best option at this point would be to contact the German Embassy or Consulate where you are to see what they can tell you about when travel restrictions may be lifted or visa processing might resume.


I am currently in the process of doing the visa however I found out he is a liar cheat and he has no money to take care of his children. I will be granted the family visa and I will be able to enter Germany however I do not want to enter through him. I may however enter through his mother whom I have established contact with but for now I would like to know what my options are besides the job seekers visa. I will contact my consulate. Thank You


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Chikondi said:


> However would I need to prove where I will stay etc?
> 
> I am currently in the process of doing the visa however I found out he is a liar cheat and he has no money to take care of his children. I will be granted the family visa and I will be able to enter Germany however I do not want to enter through him. I may however enter through his mother whom I have established contact with but for now I would like to know what my options are besides the job seekers visa. I will contact my consulate. Thank You


Where will you stay?

Are you married? Unless you are married, the father of your child actually has no way of sponsoring you through his relationship to you.

You would get a visa on the basis of your child, not on the basis of a partner.


----------



## Chikondi (Apr 11, 2021)

I would stay with the father. That is the only way the full visa is granted. 


Yes I am aware it is through my daughter but that's not what my visa states


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Chikondi said:


> I would stay with the father. That is the only way the full visa is granted.
> 
> 
> Yes I am aware it is through my daughter but that's not what my visa states


I am confused. Was a visa already issued?

You can get a visa on the basis of a German child without involvement of the other parent of you have sole responsibility.

Why would you stay with the father if you are separated?

Where would you stay should you get a jobseeker visa? Also with the father?


----------

